# Tic Tac Toe: KI funktioniert nicht



## Reality (2. Jun 2004)

Hi,
gestern Abend habe ich einfach mal entschlossen Tic Tac Toe zu programmieren, aber bei der KI (Künstliche Intelligenz), hat es gescheitert.
Vorerst: Ich bin damit noch nicht fertig. Ich will erst einmal verhindern, dass der Spieler gewinnt bzw. drei in der richtigen Reigenfolge schafft.



```
import java.io.*;

class TicTacToe {
  public static void main(String[] args) {

  int eingabe= -1;
  char matrix[][]={
                {' ', ' ', ' ','#', ' ', ' ', '#', ' ', ' ',' '},
                {' ', '1', ' ','#', ' ', '2', '#', ' ', '3', ' '},
                {'#', '#', '#', '#', '#', '#', '#', '#', '#', '#'},
                {' ', '4', ' ', '#', ' ', '5', '#', ' ', '6', ' '},
                {'#', '#', '#', '#', '#', '#', '#', '#', '#', '#'},
                {' ', '7', ' ', '#', ' ', '8', '#', ' ', '9', ' '},
                {' ', ' ', ' ','#', ' ', ' ', '#', ' ', ' ', ' '}, };

  do{
    try{
      BufferedReader daten= new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));

      for(int j=0; j<matrix.length; j++){
        for (int i = 0; i < 10; i++) {
          System.out.print(String.valueOf(matrix[j][i]));

        }
        System.out.println();
      }
      System.out.println("Welches Feld soll angekreuzt werden? (0 eingeben, um abzubrechen)");

      eingabe = Integer.parseInt(daten.readLine());

      if(eingabe == 0)
        System.out.println("Beendet.");

      else
        switch(eingabe)
        {
        case 1:
        matrix[1][1]='X';
        break;
        case 2:
        matrix[1][5]='X';
        break;
        case 3:
        matrix[1][8]='X';
        break;
        case 4:
        matrix[3][1]='X';
        break;
        case 5:
        matrix[3][5]='X';
        break;
        case 6:
        matrix[3][8]='X';
        break;
        case 7:
        matrix[5][1]='X';
        break;
        case 8:
        matrix[5][5]='X';
        break;
        case 9:
        matrix[5][8]='X';
        break;
        default:
        System.out.println("Feld nicht vorhanden!");
        }
    // 1, 2
    if(matrix[1][1]=='X' && matrix[1][5]=='X' && matrix[1][8]!='X' || matrix[1][8]!='O')
      matrix[1][8]='O';

    //1, 4
    else if(matrix[1][1]=='X' && matrix[3][1]=='X' && matrix[5][1]!='X' || matrix[5][1]!='O')
      matrix[5][1]='O';

    //4, 7
    else if(matrix[3][1]=='X' && matrix[5][1]=='X' && matrix[1][1]!='X' || matrix[1][1]!='O')
      matrix[1][1]='O';

    //2, 5
    else if(matrix[1][5]=='X' && matrix[3][5]=='X' && matrix[5][5]!='X' || matrix[5][5]!='O')
      matrix[5][5]='O';

    //5, 8
    else if(matrix[3][5]=='X' && matrix[5][5]=='X' && matrix[1][5]!='X' || matrix[1][5]!='O')
      matrix[1][5]='O';

    //3, 6
    else if(matrix[1][8]=='X' && matrix[3][8]=='X' && matrix[5][8]!='X' || matrix[5][8]!='O')
      matrix[5][8]='O';

    //6, 9
    else if(matrix[3][8]=='X' && matrix[5][8]=='X' && matrix[1][8]!='X' || matrix[1][8]!='O')
      matrix[1][8]='O';

    //4, 5
    else if(matrix[3][1]=='X' && matrix[3][5]=='X' && matrix[3][8]!='X' || matrix[3][8]!='O')
      matrix[3][8]='O';

    //5, 6
    else if(matrix[3][5]=='X' && matrix[3][8]=='X' && matrix[3][1]!='X' || matrix[3][1]!='O')
      matrix[3][1]='O';

    //1, 5
    else if(matrix[1][1]=='X' && matrix[3][5]=='X' && matrix[5][8]!='X' || matrix[5][8]!='O')
      matrix[5][8]='O';

    //5, 9
    else if(matrix[3][5]=='X' && matrix[5][8]=='X' && matrix[1][1]!='X' || matrix[1][1]!='O')
      matrix[1][1]='O';

    } catch(IOException f){
      System.out.println("Fehler bei der Eingabe! Bitte nur Zahlen eingeben!");
    }
    }while(eingabe!=0);
  }
}
```

Kompiliert das bitte mal. Es kreuzt einfach nicht an den richtigen Stellen an.
Zuvor war der Code bei mir so:


```
// 1, 2
    if(matrix[1][1]=='X' && matrix[1][5]=='X')
      matrix[1][8]='O';

    //1, 4
    if(matrix[1][1]=='X' && matrix[3][1]=='X')
      matrix[5][1]='O';

    //4, 7
    if(matrix[3][1]=='X' && matrix[5][1]=='X')
      matrix[1][1]='O';

    //2, 5
    if(matrix[1][5]=='X' && matrix[3][5]=='X')
      matrix[5][5]='O';

    //5, 8
    if(matrix[3][5]=='X' && matrix[5][5]=='X')
      matrix[1][5]='O';

    //3, 6
    if(matrix[1][8]=='X' && matrix[3][8]=='X')
      matrix[5][8]='O';

    //6, 9
    if(matrix[3][8]=='X' && matrix[5][8]=='X')
      matrix[1][8]='O';

    //4, 5
    if(matrix[3][1]=='X' && matrix[3][5]=='X')
      matrix[3][8]='O';

    //5, 6
    if(matrix[3][5]=='X' && matrix[3][8]=='X')
      matrix[3][1]='O';

    //1, 5
    if(matrix[1][1]=='X' && matrix[3][5]=='X')
      matrix[5][8]='O';

    //5, 9
    if(matrix[3][5]=='X' && matrix[5][8]=='X')
      matrix[1][1]='O';
```

Da war das Problem, dass an manchen Stellen der Computer zwei Stellen gleichzeitig angekreutzt hat.

Wie kann ich das besser hinkriegen?!

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Guest (10. Jun 2004)

Mhhh also beim ersten versuch von dir ischs klar, dass manchmnal 2 sachen angekreutz wurden, da ja sicherlich manchmal 2 bedingungen, z.B bei Zwickmöhlen gestimmt haben, aber der 2. Versuch, mhhh, ich hab ihn nur überflogen aber er shceint eigentlich richtig zu sein. Vllt sind es schreib fehler oder so. Ich habs jetz noch nicht compiliert aber ich machs noch. Leider hab ich jetzt keine Zeit, aber heute abend sicher. Man schauen was des ergibt
Fox


----------



## Guest (10. Jun 2004)

Also ich habs aus probiert, und es kreuzt wirklcih imme an total falschen stellen an. WÜrde auf schreibfehler tippen, weil osnst müsste es eigentlcih stimmen. 
Naja prüf nochaml alles durch oder schreib alles neu :shock: !
Vllt klappts dann
Fox


----------



## Guest (10. Jun 2004)

Ultimative KI:


```
import java.io.*;

class TicTacToe {
    
static int freieFelder;
static int[][] Feld=new int[3][3];

static void zeigFeld()
{
int x,y;
for(y=0;y<3;y++)
{
   for(x=0;x<3;x++)
   {
      if(Feld[x][y]==1) System.out.print("O ");
      else if(Feld[x][y]==-1) System.out.print("X ");
      else System.out.print(". ");
   }
System.out.println();
}
}

static boolean dreiInReihe()
{
if((Feld[0][0]!=0)&&(Feld[0][0]==Feld[0][1])&&(Feld[0][1]==Feld[0][2]))
   return true;
if((Feld[1][0]!=0)&&(Feld[1][0]==Feld[1][1])&&(Feld[1][1]==Feld[1][2]))
   return true;
if((Feld[2][0]!=0)&&(Feld[2][0]==Feld[2][1])&&(Feld[2][1]==Feld[2][2]))
   return true;
if((Feld[0][0]!=0)&&(Feld[0][0]==Feld[1][0])&&(Feld[1][0]==Feld[2][0]))
   return true;
if((Feld[0][1]!=0)&&(Feld[0][1]==Feld[1][1])&&(Feld[1][1]==Feld[2][1]))
   return true;
if((Feld[0][2]!=0)&&(Feld[0][2]==Feld[1][2])&&(Feld[1][2]==Feld[2][2]))
   return true;
if((Feld[0][0]!=0)&&(Feld[0][0]==Feld[1][1])&&(Feld[1][1]==Feld[2][2]))
   return true;
if((Feld[2][0]!=0)&&(Feld[2][0]==Feld[1][1])&&(Feld[1][1]==Feld[0][2]))
   return true;
return false;
}

static boolean sieg(int x,int y,int spielerZug,int spielerWin)  // Berechnet ob spielerWin gewinnt, wenn spielerZug auf die Position x, y setzt
{                                                    // unter der Vorraussetzung, dass spielerWin immer perfekt spielt
int a,b;
boolean sieg;
freieFelder--;
Feld[x][y]=spielerZug;
if(!dreiInReihe())
{
   if(freieFelder == 0) sieg=false;
   else
   {
      if(spielerZug==spielerWin) sieg=true; else sieg=false;
      for(b=0;b<3;b++)
         for(a=0;a<3;a++)
            if(Feld[a][b]==0)
            {
               if(spielerZug==spielerWin)
                  sieg=sieg&&sieg(a,b,-spielerZug,spielerWin);
               else
                  sieg=sieg||sieg(a,b,-spielerZug,spielerWin);
            }
   }
}
else {
    if(spielerZug==spielerWin) sieg=true;
    else sieg=false;
}
Feld[x][y]=0;
freieFelder++;
return sieg;
}

public static void main(String[] args)
{
int x,y,x_Pos=0,y_Pos=0;
char antwort=' ';
BufferedReader stdin=null;

for(x=0;x<=2;x++)
   for(y=0;y<=2;y++) Feld[x][y]=0;
freieFelder=9;
zeigFeld();
do {
   System.out.print("Soll ich anfangen? ");
   try {
    stdin = new BufferedReader(
       new InputStreamReader(System.in));
    antwort = stdin.readLine().charAt(0);
   } catch (Exception e) {
           e.printStackTrace();  
   }    
   antwort |=32;
} while (!((antwort=='j') || (antwort=='n')));
if(antwort=='j') {
   Feld[1][1]=1;
   freieFelder--;
   zeigFeld();
   }

while(freieFelder>0 && (!dreiInReihe()) ) {
do {
    try {
        System.out.print("\nx_Pos: ");
        String inputString = stdin.readLine();
        x_Pos=Integer.parseInt(inputString);
        System.out.print("y_Pos: ");
        inputString = stdin.readLine();
        y_Pos=Integer.parseInt(inputString);
    } catch (Exception e) {
           e.printStackTrace();  
    }   
} while (Feld[x_Pos-1][y_Pos-1]!=0);
Feld[x_Pos-1][y_Pos-1]=-1; 
freieFelder--;

boolean gefunden=false;
out:
for(y=0;y<3;y++)
   for(x=0;x<3;x++)
      if(Feld[x][y]==0 && sieg(x,y,1,1)) 
         {                               
            Feld[x][y]=1;
            freieFelder--;
            gefunden=true;
            break out;
         }
if(!gefunden)
out:
for(y=0;y<3;y++)
   for(x=0;x<3;x++)
      if(Feld[x][y]==0 && !sieg(x,y,1,-1) )
         {                                
            Feld[x][y]=1;
            freieFelder--;
            break out;
         }
zeigFeld();
}
}
}
```


----------



## Reality (10. Jun 2004)

Hi, 
der Code sieht ja recht interessant aus. Selbst geproggt?
Werd ihn mir mal genauer anschauen, wenn ich Zeit habe. Muss ja noch Mathe lernen...

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Guest (11. Jun 2004)

Ja. Ist selbst geproggt.
Hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren in C gechrieben und dann einfach nach Java portiert.


----------



## DesertFox (7. Jul 2004)

Als ich dieses Thema gesehen hab, hab cih auch mal angefangen, auch TicTacToe zu programmieren. 
Natürlich sind ein paar einflüsse von den dem codebeispiel oben eingeflossen, wie z.B das Spielfeld als int zu setzten oder am anfang die abfrage, wer anfangen will, aber sonst habe cih alles selber gemacht, nur diese 2 sachen. kannste dir ja auch mal anschauen. 


```
import java.io.*;

public class NeuerVersuch 
{
	static int [][]Spielfeld = new int[3][3];
	static int FreieFelder = 9;
	static void Feldanzeige()
	{
	int x,y; 
	for( y = 0; y < 3; y++) 
	{ 
		for( x = 0; x < 3; x++) 
	    { 
			if ( Spielfeld[x][y] == 2 ) 
				System.out.print("O "); 
			else
				if( Spielfeld[x][y] == 1) 
					System.out.print("X "); 
				else 
					System.out.print(". "); 
	    }
		System.out.println();
	}
	}
	static void KeinFeldübrig()
	{
		if ( FreieFelder == 0 )
		{
			System.out.println( "Leider konnte keiner gewinnen. Enter drücken um zu beenden. " );
			beenden();
		}
		FreieFelder--;
		return;
	}
	static void beenden()
	{
		try
		{
			BufferedReader Schluss = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in)); 
			String Ende = (Schluss.readLine());
		}
		catch ( IOException f )
		{}
		System.exit(0);
	}
	static void Ergebnis( int Gewinner)
	{
		Feldanzeige();
		System.out.println("");
		if ( Gewinner == 1 )
		System.out.println( "Herzlichen Glückwunsch, sie konnten die KI besiegen! Bitte drücken sie Enter, um das Programm zu beenden.");
		if ( Gewinner == 2 )
		System.out.println( "Schade, sie konten die KI leider nicht besiegen! Bitte drücken sie Enter, um das Programm zu beenden.");
		beenden();
	}
	static void dreiInReihe()
	{
		for ( int i = 0; i<3; i++ )
		{ 	int Kreise = 0, Kreuze = 0, kreise = 0, kreuze = 0; 
			for ( int j = 0 ; j <3 ; j++)
			{
				if ( Spielfeld[i][j] == 1 )	Kreise++;
				else if ( Spielfeld[i][j] == 2 )Kreuze++;
				if ( Spielfeld[j][i] == 1 )	kreise++;
				else if ( Spielfeld[j][i] == 2)	kreuze++;
				if ( Kreise == 3 || kreise == 3)	Ergebnis(1);
				if ( kreuze == 3 || Kreuze == 3 )Ergebnis(2);
			}
		}
		int Kreise = 0, Kreuze = 0, kreise = 0, kreuze = 0; 
		for ( int i = 0, j = 0; i < 3; i++, j++ )
		{
			if ( Spielfeld[i][j] == 1 ) Kreise++;
			else if ( Spielfeld[i][j] == 2) Kreuze++;
			else break;
			if ( Kreise == 3 )Ergebnis(1);
			if ( Kreuze == 3 )Ergebnis(2);		
		}
		if (Spielfeld[0][2]==Spielfeld[1][1]&&Spielfeld[1][1]==Spielfeld[2][0])
		{if (Spielfeld[1][1] == 1)
		Ergebnis(1); else if (Spielfeld[1][1] == 2) Ergebnis(2);
		}
		return;
	}
	static boolean zweiInReihe()
	{ 
		for (int i = 0; i < 3 ; i++ )
		{ int Kreuze = 0, Kreise = 0, kreuze = 0, kreise = 0, Kreiselchen = 0, Xse = 0;
			for (int j = 0, b = 2, a = 0; j < 3; j++, b--, a++)
			{
				if ( Spielfeld[i][j] == 2 ) Kreise++;
				if ( Spielfeld[i][j] == 1 ) Kreuze++;
				if ( Spielfeld[j][i] == 2 ) kreise++;
				if ( Spielfeld[j][i] == 1 ) kreuze++;
				if ( Spielfeld[a][b] == 1 ) Kreiselchen++;
				if ( Spielfeld[a][b] == 2 ) Xse++;
				if ( Kreuze == 2 && Kreise == 0 || Kreise == 2 && Kreuze == 0 ){{
				for ( int L = 0; L < 3; L++){
				if ( Spielfeld [i][L] != 1 && Spielfeld[i][L] != 2) 
				{ Spielfeld[i][L] = 2; return true; }}}}
				else if ( kreuze == 2 && kreise == 0 || kreise == 2 && kreuze == 0 ){{
				for ( int k = 0; k < 3; k++){
				if ( Spielfeld [k][i] != 1 && Spielfeld[k][i] != 2 ) 
				{ Spielfeld[k][i] = 2; return true; }}}}
				else if ( Xse == 2 && Kreiselchen == 0 || Kreiselchen == 2 && Xse == 0 ){{
				for ( int n = 0, m = 2; n < 3; n++, m--){
				if ( Spielfeld [n][m] != 1 && Spielfeld[n][m] != 2 ) 
				{ Spielfeld[n][m] = 2; return true; }}}}
			}
		}
		return false;
	}
	static boolean MittleresFeld()
	{
		if ( Spielfeld[1][1] == 0 )
		{Spielfeld[1][1] = 2; return true;}
		else return false;
	}
	static void BeliebigesFeld()
	{
		for ( int i = 0; i < 3; i++)
		{
			for ( int j = 0; j < 3; j++)
			{
				if ( Spielfeld[j][i] != 1 && Spielfeld[j][i] != 2 )
				{Spielfeld[j][i] = 2; return;}
			}
		}
	}
	static void KI()
	{
		if ( zweiInReihe() == true )
			return;
		if (MittleresFeld() == true)
			return;
		else BeliebigesFeld();
		return;
	}
	public static void main(String[] args) 
	{            
		for ( int z = 0; z < 3; z++)
		{ for ( int y = 0; y <3 ; y++)
			Spielfeld[z][y] = 0;
		}
		char c = 0;
		try{
			System.out.println( "Willst du anfangen (j/n)?");
			do{
			BufferedReader Anfangen = new BufferedReader( new InputStreamReader(System.in));
			String anfangen = Anfangen.readLine();
			if ( anfangen != null && anfangen.length() > 0 )
			c = anfangen.charAt( 0 );
			if ( c == 'n')
			break;
			if ( c == 'j')
				break;
			} while ( true );
		}catch (IOException f){}
		if ( c == 'n' )
			{Spielfeld[1][1] = 2;
			KeinFeldübrig();
			System.out.println();}
		do{
		Feldanzeige();
		dreiInReihe();
		KeinFeldübrig();
		int X, Y;
		try {
		do {
			System.out.println("");
			System.out.print( "X: ");
			BufferedReader XAchse = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
			X = Integer.parseInt(XAchse.readLine()); 
			System.out.print( "Y: ");
			BufferedReader YAchse = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
			Y = Integer.parseInt(YAchse.readLine());
			System.out.println("");
			if ( Spielfeld[X-1][Y-1] != 1 && Spielfeld[X-1][Y-1] != 2 )
				{Spielfeld[X-1][Y-1] = 1; break;}
			System.out.println( "Dieses Feld ist schon besetzt, bitte wählen sie ein anderes1 ");
			Feldanzeige();
			}
		while ( true );
		}
		catch ( IOException f) {}
		dreiInReihe();
		KeinFeldübrig();
		KI();
		} while ( true );
	}
}
```
Desert


----------



## Dante (7. Jul 2004)

Das Spiel ist doch leicht auszurechnen, da brauchts doch garkeine KI


----------



## Isaac (8. Jul 2004)

Bei Tic Tac Toe ist es doch eigentlich so das man nur die Falle am Anfang verhindern muss. Wenn man das tut muss man doch nur noch Löcher stopfen.


x - - 
- o -
o - x

x am Zug und gewinnt. Wenn man diese Konstelation verhidert muss man nur noch 2er jagen.


----------



## bummerland (8. Jul 2004)

es gibt noch mehr konstellationen, die man verhindern muss:

- o -
- x -   (in alle richtungen)
- - - 

x am zug gewinnt, denn:

- o -
- x -
- - x

o o -
- x -
- - x

o o x
- x -
- - x


----------



## Guest (8. Jul 2004)

Hier mal was mit ner grafischen Oberfläche, dafür ohne KI.  :wink: 
Ihr benötigt jedoch noch 2 Grafiken, einmal mit Kreuz und einmal mit einem Kreis. (Siehe Strings sKreis, sKreuz)


```
import javax.swing.JFrame;

import java.awt.FlowLayout;
import java.awt.Insets;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.ImageIcon;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import java.awt.Toolkit;
import javax.swing.UIManager;




public class TicTacToe extends JFrame {

	private javax.swing.JPanel jContentPane = null;

	private String sKreis = ""; // Hier fehlt der Pfad zum Bild mit einem Kreuz (Gif, transparent, Größe 90x90)
	private String sKreuz = ""; // Hier fehlt der Pfad zum Bild mit einem Kreis (Gif, transparent, Größe 90x90)

	private JButton jButton = null;
	private JButton jButton1 = null;
	private JButton jButton2 = null;
	private JButton jButton3 = null;
	private JButton jButton4 = null;
	private JButton jButton5 = null;
	private JButton jButton6 = null;
	private JButton jButton7 = null;
	private JButton jButton8 = null;
	private JButton jButton9 = null;
	private JLabel jLabel1 = null;	
	private int spieler = 0;	


	private String lookAndFeel = null;

	public Test() {
		super();
		
		initialize();
		checkActions();
	}

	private void initialize() {
		this.lookAndFeel = UIManager.getCrossPlatformLookAndFeelClassName();
		try {
		    UIManager.setLookAndFeel(lookAndFeel);
		} catch (Exception e) { }
		this.setTitle("TicTacToe");
		this.setSize(300, 350);
		this.setResizable(false);
		this.setContentPane(getJContentPane());
		this.setLocationRelativeTo(null);

	}
	
	public void checkActions()
	{	
		jButton.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
		{
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt)
			{
				jButton.setVisible(false);
				if (getSpieler() == 1)
				{
					jButton.setIcon(new ImageIcon(sKreis));
					jButton.setName("spieler 1");
					jButton.setEnabled(false);
					setSpieler(2);
					controlWin();
					controlUndecided();
				}
				else if (getSpieler() == 2)
				{
					jButton.setIcon(new ImageIcon(sKreuz));
					jButton.setName("spieler 2");
					jButton.setEnabled(false);
					setSpieler(1);
					controlWin();
					controlUndecided();
				}

				jButton.setVisible(true);				
			}
		});
		
		jButton1.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
		{
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt)
			{
				jButton1.setVisible(false);
				if (getSpieler() == 1)
				{
					jButton1.setIcon(new ImageIcon(sKreis));
					jButton1.setName("spieler 1");
					jButton1.setEnabled(false);
					setSpieler(2);
					controlWin();
					controlUndecided();
				}
				else if (getSpieler() == 2)
				{
					jButton1.setIcon(new ImageIcon(sKreuz));
					jButton1.setName("spieler 2");
					jButton1.setEnabled(false);
					setSpieler(1);
					controlWin();
					controlUndecided();
				}
				jButton1.setVisible(true);
				
			}
		});
		
		jButton2.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
		{
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt)
			{
				jButton2.setVisible(false);
				if (getSpieler() == 1)
				{
					jButton2.setIcon(new ImageIcon(sKreis));
					jButton2.setName("spieler 1");
					jButton2.setEnabled(false);
					setSpieler(2);
					controlWin();
					controlUndecided();
				}
				else if (getSpieler() == 2)
				{
					jButton2.setIcon(new ImageIcon(sKreuz));
					jButton2.setName("spieler 2");
					jButton2.setEnabled(false);
					setSpieler(1);
					controlWin();
					controlUndecided();
				}
				jButton2.setVisible(true);
				
			}
		});
		
		jButton3.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
		{
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt)
			{
				jButton3.setVisible(false);
				if (getSpieler() == 1)
				{
					jButton3.setIcon(new ImageIcon(sKreis));
					jButton3.setName("spieler 1");
					jButton3.setEnabled(false);
					setSpieler(2);
					controlWin();
					controlUndecided();
				}
				else if (getSpieler() == 2)
				{
					jButton3.setIcon(new ImageIcon(sKreuz));
					jButton3.setName("spieler 2");
					jButton3.setEnabled(false);
					setSpieler(1);
					controlWin();
					controlUndecided();
				}
				jButton3.setVisible(true);
				
			}
		});
		
		jButton4.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
		{
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt)
			{
				jButton4.setVisible(false);
				if (getSpieler() == 1)
				{
					jButton4.setIcon(new ImageIcon(sKreis));
					jButton4.setName("spieler 1");
					jButton4.setEnabled(false);
					setSpieler(2);
					controlWin();
					controlUndecided();
				}
				else if (getSpieler() == 2)
				{
					jButton4.setIcon(new ImageIcon(sKreuz));
					jButton4.setName("spieler 2");
					jButton4.setEnabled(false);
					setSpieler(1);
					controlWin();
					controlUndecided();
				}
				jButton4.setVisible(true);
				
			}
		});
		
		jButton5.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
		{
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt)
			{
				jButton5.setVisible(false);
				if (getSpieler() == 1)
				{
					jButton5.setIcon(new ImageIcon(sKreis));
					jButton5.setName("spieler 1");
					jButton5.setEnabled(false);
					setSpieler(2);
					controlWin();
					controlUndecided();
				}
				else if (getSpieler() == 2)
				{
					jButton5.setIcon(new ImageIcon(sKreuz));
					jButton5.setName("spieler 2");
					jButton5.setEnabled(false);
					setSpieler(1);
					controlWin();
					controlUndecided();
				}
				jButton5.setVisible(true);
				
			}
		});
		
		jButton6.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
		{
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt)
			{
				jButton6.setVisible(false);
				if (getSpieler() == 1)
				{
					jButton6.setIcon(new ImageIcon(sKreis));
					jButton6.setName("spieler 1");
					jButton6.setEnabled(false);
					setSpieler(2);
					controlWin();
					controlUndecided();
				}
				else if (getSpieler() == 2)
				{
					jButton6.setIcon(new ImageIcon(sKreuz));
					jButton6.setName("spieler 2");
					jButton6.setEnabled(false);
					setSpieler(1);
					controlWin();
					controlUndecided();
				}
				jButton6.setVisible(true);
				
			}
		});
		
		jButton7.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
		{
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt)
			{
				jButton7.setVisible(false);
				if (getSpieler() == 1)
				{
					jButton7.setIcon(new ImageIcon(sKreis));
					jButton7.setName("spieler 1");
					jButton7.setEnabled(false);
					setSpieler(2);
					controlWin();
					controlUndecided();
				}
				else if (getSpieler() == 2)
				{
					jButton7.setIcon(new ImageIcon(sKreuz));
					jButton7.setName("spieler 2");
					jButton7.setEnabled(false);
					setSpieler(1);
					controlWin();
					controlUndecided();
				}
				jButton7.setVisible(true);
				
			}
		});
		
		jButton8.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
		{
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt)
			{
				jButton8.setVisible(false);
				if (getSpieler() == 1)
				{
					jButton8.setIcon(new ImageIcon(sKreis));
					jButton8.setName("spieler 1");
					jButton8.setEnabled(false);
					setSpieler(2);
					controlWin();
					controlUndecided();
				}
				else if (getSpieler() == 2)
				{
					jButton8.setIcon(new ImageIcon(sKreuz));
					jButton8.setName("spieler 2");
					jButton8.setEnabled(false);
					setSpieler(1);
					controlWin();
					controlUndecided();
				}
				jButton8.setVisible(true);
				
			}
		});
		
		jButton9.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
		{
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt)
			{
					setVisible(false);
					TicTacToe startnew = new TicTacToe();
					startnew.setVisible(true);
			}
		});		
	}
	
	private int getSpieler()
	{
		if (spieler == 0)
		{
			spieler = 1;
		}
		return spieler;
	}
	
	private void setSpieler(int spieler)
	{
		this.spieler = spieler;
	}
	
	private void controlWin()
	{
		// Horizontale Spieler 1
		if (getJButton().getName().equals("spieler 1") && getJButton1().getName().equals("spieler 1") && getJButton2().getName().equals("spieler 1"))
		{
			getJLabel1().setText("Spieler 1 hat gewonnen!");
			disableButtons();
			jButton9.setEnabled(true);
		}
		if (getJButton3().getName().equals("spieler 1") && getJButton4().getName().equals("spieler 1") && getJButton5().getName().equals("spieler 1"))
		{
			getJLabel1().setText("Spieler 1 hat gewonnen!");
			disableButtons();
			jButton9.setEnabled(true);
		}
		if (getJButton6().getName().equals("spieler 1") && getJButton7().getName().equals("spieler 1") && getJButton8().getName().equals("spieler 1"))
		{
			getJLabel1().setText("Spieler 1 hat gewonnen!");
			disableButtons();
			jButton9.setEnabled(true);
		}
		
		// Horizontale Spieler 2
		if (getJButton().getName().equals("spieler 2") && getJButton1().getName().equals("spieler 2") && getJButton2().getName().equals("spieler 2"))
		{
			getJLabel1().setText("Spieler 2 hat gewonnen!");
			disableButtons();
			jButton9.setEnabled(true);
		}
		if (getJButton3().getName().equals("spieler 2") && getJButton4().getName().equals("spieler 2") && getJButton5().getName().equals("spieler 2"))
		{
			getJLabel1().setText("Spieler 2 hat gewonnen!");
			disableButtons();
			jButton9.setEnabled(true);
		}
		if (getJButton6().getName().equals("spieler 2") && getJButton7().getName().equals("spieler 2") && getJButton8().getName().equals("spieler 2"))
		{
			getJLabel1().setText("Spieler 2 hat gewonnen!");
			disableButtons();
			jButton9.setEnabled(true);
		}
		
		// Vertikale Spieler 1
		if (getJButton().getName().equals("spieler 1") && getJButton3().getName().equals("spieler 1") && getJButton6().getName().equals("spieler 1"))
		{
			getJLabel1().setText("Spieler 1 hat gewonnen!");
			controlUndecided();
			jButton9.setEnabled(true);
		}
		if (getJButton1().getName().equals("spieler 1") && getJButton4().getName().equals("spieler 1") && getJButton7().getName().equals("spieler 1"))
		{
			getJLabel1().setText("Spieler 1 hat gewonnen!");
			disableButtons();
			jButton9.setEnabled(true);
		}
		if (getJButton2().getName().equals("spieler 1") && getJButton5().getName().equals("spieler 1") && getJButton8().getName().equals("spieler 1"))
		{
			getJLabel1().setText("Spieler 1 hat gewonnen!");
			disableButtons();
			jButton9.setEnabled(true);
		}
		
		// Vertikale Spieler 2
		if (getJButton().getName().equals("spieler 2") && getJButton3().getName().equals("spieler 2") && getJButton6().getName().equals("spieler 2"))
		{
			getJLabel1().setText("Spieler 2 hat gewonnen!");
			disableButtons();
			jButton9.setEnabled(true);
		}
		if (getJButton1().getName().equals("spieler 2") && getJButton4().getName().equals("spieler 2") && getJButton7().getName().equals("spieler 2"))
		{
			getJLabel1().setText("Spieler 2 hat gewonnen!");
			disableButtons();
			jButton9.setEnabled(true);
		}
		if (getJButton2().getName().equals("spieler 2") && getJButton5().getName().equals("spieler 2") && getJButton8().getName().equals("spieler 2"))
		{
			getJLabel1().setText("Spieler 2 hat gewonnen!");
			disableButtons();
			jButton9.setEnabled(true);
		}
		
		// Schräg Spieler 1
		if (getJButton().getName().equals("spieler 1") && getJButton4().getName().equals("spieler 1") && getJButton8().getName().equals("spieler 1"))
		{
			getJLabel1().setText("Spieler 1 hat gewonnen!");
			disableButtons();
			jButton9.setEnabled(true);
		}
		if (getJButton2().getName().equals("spieler 1") && getJButton4().getName().equals("spieler 1") && getJButton6().getName().equals("spieler 1"))
		{
			getJLabel1().setText("Spieler 1 hat gewonnen!");
			disableButtons();
			jButton9.setEnabled(true);
		}
		
		// Schräg Spieler 2
		if (getJButton().getName().equals("spieler 2") && getJButton4().getName().equals("spieler 2") && getJButton8().getName().equals("spieler 2"))
		{
			getJLabel1().setText("Spieler 2 hat gewonnen!");
			disableButtons();
			jButton9.setEnabled(true);
			
		}
		if (getJButton2().getName().equals("spieler 2") && getJButton4().getName().equals("spieler 2") && getJButton6().getName().equals("spieler 2"))
		{
			getJLabel1().setText("Spieler 2 hat gewonnen!");
			disableButtons();
			jButton9.setEnabled(true);
		}
	}
	
	private void controlUndecided()
	{
		if(!getJButton().getName().equals("") && !getJButton1().getName().equals("") && !getJButton2().getName().equals("") && !getJButton3().getName().equals("") && !getJButton4().getName().equals("")
				&& !getJButton5().getName().equals("") && !getJButton6().getName().equals("") && !getJButton7().getName().equals("") && !getJButton8().getName().equals(""))
		{
			getJLabel1().setText("Unentschieden!");
			jButton9.setEnabled(true);
		}
	}
	
	private void disableButtons()
	{
		getJButton().setEnabled(false);
		getJButton1().setEnabled(false);
		getJButton2().setEnabled(false);
		getJButton3().setEnabled(false);
		getJButton4().setEnabled(false);
		getJButton5().setEnabled(false);
		getJButton6().setEnabled(false);
		getJButton7().setEnabled(false);
		getJButton8().setEnabled(false);
	}
	
	private javax.swing.JPanel getJContentPane() {
		if(jContentPane == null) {
			java.awt.FlowLayout flowLayout4 = new FlowLayout();
			jContentPane = new javax.swing.JPanel();
			jContentPane.setLayout(flowLayout4);
			flowLayout4.setAlignment(java.awt.FlowLayout.CENTER);
			flowLayout4.setHgap(0);
			flowLayout4.setVgap(0);
			jContentPane.add(getJButton(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getJButton1(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getJButton2(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getJButton3(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getJButton4(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getJButton5(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getJButton6(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getJButton7(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getJButton8(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getJLabel1(), null);
			jContentPane.add(getJButton9(), null);
		}
		return jContentPane;
	}
	
	  
	private JLabel getJLabel1() {
		if (jLabel1 == null) {
			jLabel1 = new JLabel();
			jLabel1.setVisible(true);
			jLabel1.setPreferredSize(new java.awt.Dimension(140,30));
			jLabel1.setHorizontalAlignment(javax.swing.SwingConstants.CENTER);
			
		}
		return jLabel1;
	}
	
 	
	private JButton getJButton() {
		if (jButton == null) {
			jButton = new JButton();
			jButton.setPreferredSize(new java.awt.Dimension(97,97));
			jButton.setMargin(new Insets(0,0,0,0));
			jButton.setName("");
		}
		return jButton;
	}

	private JButton getJButton1() {
		if (jButton1 == null) {
			jButton1 = new JButton();
			jButton1.setPreferredSize(new java.awt.Dimension(97,97));
			jButton1.setMargin(new Insets(0,0,0,0));
			jButton1.setName("");
		}
		return jButton1;
	}

	private JButton getJButton2() {
		if (jButton2 == null) {
			jButton2 = new JButton();
			jButton2.setPreferredSize(new java.awt.Dimension(97,97));
			jButton2.setMargin(new Insets(0,0,0,0));
			jButton2.setName("");
		}
		return jButton2;
	}
	/**
 
	private JButton getJButton3() {
		if (jButton3 == null) {
			jButton3 = new JButton();
			jButton3.setPreferredSize(new java.awt.Dimension(97,97));
			jButton3.setMargin(new Insets(0,0,0,0));
			jButton3.setName("");
		}
		return jButton3;
	}
  
	private JButton getJButton4() {
		if (jButton4 == null) {
			jButton4 = new JButton();
			jButton4.setPreferredSize(new java.awt.Dimension(97,97));
			jButton4.setMargin(new Insets(0,0,0,0));
			jButton4.setName("");
		}
		return jButton4;
	}
   
	private JButton getJButton5() {
		if (jButton5 == null) {
			jButton5 = new JButton();
			jButton5.setPreferredSize(new java.awt.Dimension(97,97));
			jButton5.setMargin(new Insets(0,0,0,0));
			jButton5.setName("");
		}
		return jButton5;
	}
   
	private JButton getJButton6() {
		if (jButton6 == null) {
			jButton6 = new JButton();
			jButton6.setPreferredSize(new java.awt.Dimension(97,97));
			jButton6.setMargin(new Insets(0,0,0,0));
			jButton6.setName("");
		}
		return jButton6;
	}
    
	private JButton getJButton7() {
		if (jButton7 == null) {
			jButton7 = new JButton();
			jButton7.setPreferredSize(new java.awt.Dimension(97,97));
			jButton7.setMargin(new Insets(0,0,0,0));
			jButton7.setName("");
		}
		return jButton7;
	}
  
	private JButton getJButton8() {
		if (jButton8 == null) {
			jButton8 = new JButton();
			jButton8.setPreferredSize(new java.awt.Dimension(97,97));
			jButton8.setMargin(new Insets(0,0,0,0));
			jButton8.setName("");
		}
		return jButton8;
	}
	

	private JButton getJButton9() {
		if (jButton9 == null) {
			jButton9 = new JButton();
			jButton9.setPreferredSize(new java.awt.Dimension(140,30));
			jButton9.setText("Neues Spiel");
			jButton9.setEnabled(false);
			jButton9.setBorderPainted(false);
		}
		return jButton9;
	}
		
 	// Zeigt die Maske an
	public static void main (String[] args)
	{
		
		TicTacToe start = new TicTacToe();
		start.setVisible(true);
	}	
}
```


----------



## Manfred (8. Jul 2004)

Na, da geb ich auch gleich meinen Senf dazu!

Hab kürzlich auch diese "Idee" gehabt.

Auf meiner Seite http://members.chello.at/manfred.fettinger/java/index.htm findet ihr den Download!

Ich habe die KI folgendermaßen programmiert!

Kann ich gewinnen?
Wenn ja, setzen und Sieg!

Wenn nein:
bei Level 1 einfach zufällig setzen

bei Level 2+3 suchen ob gegner schon 2 nebeneinander hat 
Wenn ja hinsetzen
Wenn nein, neben eigenen hinsetzen(Level 3), falls kein eigener vorhanden oder kein Platz, dann zufall(Level 2)


Ist zwar nicht optimal, soll heissen, man kann auch in einigen Fällen gewinnen!

Und der Code ist ziemlich verworren.....  :roll:


----------



## Guest (8. Jul 2004)

Ups, bei dem Code 2 Posts drüber muss der Konstruktor noch in
TicTacToe unbenannt werden.


----------

